# Short Cooking Course



## opepper (May 2, 2021)

I am looking to do a short cooking course in europe, 2-6 months after leaving university. I want to do a course that could potentially be useful if I wanted to pursue a career in cooking, but primarily want to do it as I love food and want to build my culinary food.


----------

